# The Beach House restaurant in Kauai



## sandesurf (Jun 8, 2009)

Aloha,
For those of you who have been to this restaurant, is it possible to have a great view from the lounge, or must you have a dinner table? Of course, we'd get there early, before they opened their doors.    Or if you say we need a table, I'll make reservations today (1 month in advance)!
Mahalo!


----------



## barndweller (Jun 8, 2009)

It's been years since I've been there to eat but as I recall the lounge is on the street side not the ocean side of the restaurant. You need a table for the view. You need a reservation for dinner anyway or you may have a long wait to eat. The lounge was pretty small, too and very crowded.

The best view is from the lawn outside also very crowded.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. I'll call for reservations later today.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

You used to always need a reservation - not sure if that's changed, but why take a chance.  The lounge is on the street side of the building and the dining is on the ocean side - from the lounge, you can see out the windows on the other side of the room, but I wouldn't call it a "view seat."

Dining View -


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2009)

We've been to the beach house restaurant dozens of times.  We like the view from the ocean side tables either at sunset or just as much later, when lights and torces light up the breakers only 20 ft. away.  Often though we do use the lounge.  Of course it's 1st come 1st served so it's good when you don't have a reservation or when you want something lighter.  IMHO the view is just as good from the lounge tables and most of the bar stools as the tables are also oceanfront (not facing the street at all) and there is a bar ledge with stools facing the sunset for the best view of all.  

If cost is a factor just pop your beverage into a plastic glass and have a seat on the lawn curb.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2009)

I've sat in the seat where the guy in the lighter colored shirt is sitting in Denise's picture.  The sunset view was outstanding.

The Beach House doesn't make reservations for specific tables, but requests are welcome, and they'll try to accommodate you.  We arrived on Thanksgiving about 45 minutes before our scheduled reservation, and asked them if we could get the "best seat in the house."  We told them we'd wait.  Then we sat in the lounge and waited.  Within 10 or 15 minutes they said our table was ready.  We were able to have a leisurely sunset T'day dinner at that excellent table.  We were surprised how easy it was to get a great table.

It was an expensive meal, but the experience was worth every cent.  Next time we're on Kauai we'll eat there again.  It was a great time.

Dave


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 8, 2009)

*just there ..*

we had dinner at the Beach House last Tuesday night (June 2) and it was fabulous as always - worth the cost.  Even in this economy, it was packed - reservations were essential.  I made mine about a month ahead over the phone and asked for a window table - we had a great one.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 8, 2009)

Mahalo everyone!
I'm just waiting for them to open, so I can make reservations!  :whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a wonderful window table last May on a gorgeous evening - I think it may have been just to the left of the tables in that picture.  If you asked Don and my brother-in-law, they'd tell you that their evening was perfect because of our view of the blond in a thong on a beach towel on the lawn just in front of us.  I don't think they even noticed the beautiful sunset but they vaguely remember that the food was delicious.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 11, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> We had a wonderful window table last May on a gorgeous evening - I think it may have been just to the left of the tables in that picture.  If you asked Don and my brother-in-law, they'd tell you that their evening was perfect because of our view of the blond in a thong on a beach towel on the lawn just in front of us.  I don't think they even noticed the beautiful sunset but they vaguely remember that the food was delicious.



I am LOL!  :hysterical:


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be eating there the 16th of July with Elena (sandsurf)! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 12, 2009)

By all the positive review the Beach House must usually be a great restaurant.

However, people are people, and the server we got one night must have been out there about 6 sigma from the norm.  We got lousy service and haven't been back since.   

Got to give them a second chance on the next trip.


Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> By all the positive review the Beach House must usually be a great restaurant.
> 
> However, people are people, and the server we got one night must have been out there about 6 sigma from the norm.  We got lousy service and haven't been back since.
> 
> ...




Sterling, it must have been a one-off for you, and I certainly would encourage you to try them again.  On the day we were there, even the owner was making the rounds, checking to see that everyone was getting the right kind of service.  Maybe it was because it was Thanksgiving, and the place was packed, but it felt good to see someone was directly interested in the guests having a good experience.  As I said, we'll definitely eat there again.

Dave


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 12, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I'll be eating there the 16th of July with Elena (sandsurf)! Can't wait!!!



Whoo whoo!!! That's me!!!  :whoopie:
And it's coming up FAST!!!!


----------



## eal (Jun 13, 2009)

We had a fabulous birthday dinner at the Beach House last November.  We got there for sunset, which was breathtaking, and before we left that night we got to see a lightning storm over the mountains - supposedly very rare.  It is a night I will remember forever!


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 13, 2009)

*Mama's Fishhouse?*

Sounds great for dining. Is anyone familiar with Mama's on Maui and is this place similar? We love Mama's.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 18, 2009)

*Great Food*

I get hungry just reading this strand. We love the Beach House and it is our favorite Kauai restaurant . The first time we went we did not have reservations and for four the bar bill for two mai tais  each was over $100.Now we bring our own mai tais and sit outside sipping on the benches before going in to dine.Not very expensive for us as we eat small portions and usually just split a salad and an entree.
Love the service there and just taking in the Hawaii in the air.


----------



## cpamomma (Jun 18, 2009)

How far is the restaurant from the airport?  We are flying home on 9/6 at 8:50 pm.  From the accolades, it sounds like this would be the perfect final Kauai treat before heading home.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 18, 2009)

cpamomma said:


> How far is the restaurant from the airport?  We are flying home on 9/6 at 8:50 pm.  From the accolades, it sounds like this would be the perfect final Kauai treat before heading home.



That means you probably want to arrive at the airport about 7:30 pm.  If you leave the Beach House at 6:30 you should have ample time to gas the rental car, drop the rental car off, and ride the rental car shuttle to the departures area at LIH.  Even on a weekday most of the afternoon traffic will have cleared out by then.  In September sunset will be between 6:00 and 6:15 pm, so the timing should work well for you.


----------



## gwhamm (Jun 22, 2009)

We dined there last Thursday evening on our last night in Kauai.  What a wonderful meal and atmosphere at sunset.  This place is a definite must do!!  Reservations a must.  Dinner and 2 drinks apiece, $65 each but well worth every bit of it.  One of the highlights of our trip!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2009)

sdbrier said:


> Sounds great for dining. Is anyone familiar with Mama's on Maui and is this place similar? We love Mama's.



I think the Beach House is known first for it's sunset view, and Mama's Fish house is known first for it's food.  YMMV


----------



## cp73 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> By all the positive review the Beach House must usually be a great restaurant.
> 
> However, people are people, and the server we got one night must have been out there about 6 sigma from the norm.  We got lousy service and haven't been back since.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling....I think we got your same server on our trip there two years ago. We said we would never go back,,,regardless of the great view from our table....I thought I was the only one who wasn't impressed...


----------



## Liliana (Jul 2, 2009)

*What would the average cost of a meal*

I am reading these posts and wondering what would the average cost be for a meal with drinks - I saw $65 a person for 2 drinks, would you say that is about right? I would like to add it to my list of must do's when I go to Kuaui

Thanks, Silvia


----------



## teepeeca (Jul 2, 2009)

*Liliana*

I think you are correct---$65 per person, for two drinks is about right.  Of course, the cost of the meal is extra !!!  (Do you think the Beach House is expensive !!!???)

Tony


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 2, 2009)

Liliana said:


> I am reading these posts and wondering what would the average cost be for a meal with drinks - I saw $65 a person for 2 drinks, would you say that is about right? I would like to add it to my list of must do's when I go to Kuaui
> 
> Thanks, Silvia




Here's a link to their website.  The menu with pricing is shown on the page:

http://www.the-beach-house.com/

Dave


----------



## Liliana (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave for the menu..

Tony, I meant (but didn't include) the meal for $65. I know Hawaii is expensive but not that expensive, although I am sure there are places where drinks can run you that much.

Thanks.
Silvia


----------



## gwhamm (Jul 7, 2009)

Just to clear up any confusion, our dinners plus two drinks each averaged $65 per person, not $65 for two drinks.


----------



## teepeeca (Jul 7, 2009)

*Liliana and others*

I was trying to be "funny" with my posting about $65 for 2 drinks.  HOWEVER--- if it was $65 for 2 drinks, the "booze" would have to be "top shelf" !!!

Tony


----------

